#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund LWS  LWK 5/SWK 1 >

## sentuerk76

Hallo ich habe heute folgenden Befund bekommen von der Radiologie.
Wäre sehr dankbar eine Erklärung dafür zu bekommen wie schlimm es aussieht! 
Befund : Abgeflachte LWS-Lordosierung mit altersentsprechend unauffälliger Signalgebung ossär. Regelrechte Hydrierung der Bandscheiben. Lediglich verminderte Hydrierung Zwischenwirbelraumverschmälerung bei LWK 5/SWK 1. Paramedian linksbetonter NPP mit kleiner transversaler Riss des Anulus fibrosus. Kompression der Nervenwurzel S1 links im Abgang. Keine neuroforaminale oder spinale Enge. Die übrigen Segmente sind unauffällig. 
Beurteilung : Paramedian linksbetonter NPP bei LWK 5/SWK 1 mit Kompression von S1 links  
Vielen Dank vorab für die Hilfe 
mfg sentuerk

----------


## Christiane

Hallo sentuerk 
Normalerweise macht die Lendenwirbelsäule einen leichten Bogen nach vorn. Dieser ist bei dir steil gestellt. Die Knochenstruktur der Wirbel ist altersentsprechend.  
Die Bandscheiben sind normal dick, also sind sie nicht ausgetrocknet. Nur die Bandscheibe zwischen 5. Lendenwirbel und Kreuzbein ist etwas ausgetrocknet. Das heißt, sie ist durch die fehlende Flüssigkeit spröde. Der äußere Faserring ist bereits eingerissen, wodurch der innere Gelkern nach außen getreten ist. Dadurch wird auf den linken Spinalnerven Druck ausgeübt. Die Zwischenwirbellöcher und der Rückenmarkkanal sind normal weit. Der Rest der Lendenwirbelsäule stellt sich unauffällig dar. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## sentuerk76

Hallo Chrstiane, 
vielen Dank für die Erläuterung. Nun habe ich das Problem verstanden.
Kann man das therapieren, wenn ja, in welcher Form, oder ist eine OP erforderlich?
Und was für Wirkungen kann dieser Druck auf den Spinalnerv verursachen ausser Rückenschmerzen? Ist das ein Nerv, der andere Funktionen beeinflußt :Huh?: 
Vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Schöne Grüße
sentuerk

----------


## Christiane

Spinalnerven sind die Nerven, die zwischen den Wirbeln aus der Wirbelsäule austreten und im Körper bestimmte Bereiche versorgen bzw kontrollieren. Werden sie durch verengte Zwischenwirbellöcher oder Bandscheibenvorfälle unter Druck gesetzt, kommt es zu wirklich häßlichen Schmerzen. Bei stärkerem Druck wird der innervierte Bereich taub. Das kann im Extremfall auch zu Lähmungen führen. Je nachdem, welcher Nervenstrang betroffen ist, hat man seine Blase oder den Darm nicht mehr unter Kontrolle oder man hat einzelne Bereiche des Beines nicht mehr im Griff. Die betroffenen Leute humpeln, ziehen das Bein nach oder stolpern häufig. 
Hat man "nur" die Schmerzen und keine weiteren Probleme, behandelt man zunächst mit Schmerzmitteln und Physiotherapie. Dazu zählen Wärmetherapie + Massagen, Elektrotherapie, Krankengymnastik, Krafttraining. Bekommt man die Schmerzen auf diesem Weg gar nicht in den Griff oder treten neurologische Ausfälle auf, wird operiert. Das ist heute ein Routineeingriff und läuft meistens ohne Komplikationen ab. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## sentuerk76

Ich habe seit einem Jahr sehr seltsame Symptome und bin bei vielen Ärzten gewesen, es wurde sogar Nervenflüssigkeit entnommen (Lumbalpunktion), zwei Kopf-MRT's... gefunden wurde nichts.
Meine Symptome: Druck im Kopf hinter der Stirn, Muskelzittern, -zucken, -schwäche und Brennen an Armen und Beinen, Gleichgewichtsprobleme, Tinnitus, Gelenkschmerzen.
Die Probleme kamen vor einem Jahr, davor habe ich mich kerngesund gefühlt. Und vor eineinhalb Wochen kamen die Rückenschmerzen. Ob meine sonstigen Beschwerden mit dem Rücken zu tun haben, kann mir auch kein Arzt sagen.
Könnte es sein, dass diese Beschwerden vom Rücken herrühren und der Rücken selbst sich erst jetzt bemerkbar gemacht hat??
Vielen Dank Christiane, für Deine Erläuterungen.
Gruß
sentuerk

----------

